# Production Runs



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi chaps,

I'm currently looking to purchase my first pocket watch, and just having a look around at what's about. I've seen a nice Waltham piece that caught my eye and copied down the serial etc to check it out online.

The site I used to check the history doesn't give masses of info, just that the particular model was introduced in 1908, and the serial numbers used began at 23461001 and ended at 23463000. Does that mean there were only 1999 of this watch produced? Looks simple enough to understand, but that doesn't sound like a very big run. Is that standard for such an old watch?

Apologies for the noobie question.

I've scoured the net and believe the watch is a waltham 'traveller'. Has a sub-second dial, crown over to the right hand side (3 o'clock) rather than the top as most models I've seen, white dial, steely blue hands and Roman numerals. Only gold plated, but I don't want to be spending a fortune so it seems this is the way to go.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can clarify the production run question.

Cheers, Kevin.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Kevin,

I usually look up Walthams here:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

There are some small runs so very possible.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill D. (watchnutz on this forum) might have some info - I'd try a PM to Bill, he's very helpful if he does have info on a piece. :yes:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Thanks fella's.

I've now found a further two sites with pockets of information and think I have it all now. Looks like the 2000 watch run could have been for the bottom of the range 7 jewel version, with (possibly) 2000 more in the 15j and 22j models.

2000 isn't a bad run number for an early 20th century pocket watch, but waltham were pioneers in mass production from what I gather, so its likely this had several short runs with different grades of movements.

Google has been my best friend today!


----------



## liverbird (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Kev The watch you have is a size 16, grade 610, 7 jewel, It should be in a hunting case

the total production for that model on various runs was 227,100, between 1888,1899. 1908 hope this helps, Merry Christmas







Les

I am having problems trying to download pictures, cant seem to get my head round it, any

help appreciated :notworthy:


----------

